# hymer controlpanel



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

i have a hymer 584 on a 53 plate. just got back from france and noticed the indicator panel that shows engine battery state is not working .push the rocker switch to indicate the leisure battery and all is ok would appreciate any suggestions regards gary


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Double check the 30amp fuse in the engine compartment . . I had the very same problem - turned out to be cheap [China made] fuse blade and very burned fuse holder


----------

